# broken exhaust bolt



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

ok so i was takin the front exhaust bolts out to swap out the front head pipe cause it was rotting out on me. one came out fine and the other broke. took it to the dealer and they dont know if they can get it out.does any one know anyone that can get it out ( drill and tap it if neccesery to put a new stud). i can take it to them if they can fix it without charging a arm and a leg to do it. any info is much app. so i can get betsy fixed.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Still have the machine shop bro, I know you dont wanna pull that head off, but if you do they can machine that stud right out....just carry a new one with ya so they have a reference to see what they are removing.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've drilled out the bolt with a smaller drill bit than the bolt and extracted them before just not a fourwheeler. it can be a pain and you def don't want to mess up lol


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

U know I dont wanna pull the head cause I dont know how to set the timing back. This is driving me crazy bro. I went to home depot lookin at some bits and taps. Cant find a drill small enough to get in there. Its still at the dealer and in the morn hes gonna heat the head and try to unsrew it. I hope it comes out and dont break. If it breaks then out comes the 270 to finish her off. Lmao I will get her fixed one way r another even if it takes me and u filthy to experement on settin the timin. U know its funny, u give me a response on the forum,but dont answer my text, whats up with that. Lol


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats the one big reason I would be afraid to install a pipe, don't want to have to deal with that drama and with my luck that would happen, best of luck bro!


----------

